# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Ferries gotta ferry and that is swell!

## JEK



----------


## ChasBidd

Probably a bumpy ride.  I have been seeing waves break out in the middle of nowhere, where they never crest and crash.  

The swells are forecast to subside.  Word has it the desalinization plant should resurme operations Monday.

----------


## Eve

We took the ferry back 2 weeks ago, and it never occurred to me that  there could be this problem. I always have a Plan B, and this time I didn’t.  Thank goodness all went smoothly. 
From what I recall from the era of El Tigre, and all of the catamarans that would take sxm  time share customers to this unknown island with dirt roads, the ride towards sbh can be pretty bumpy on the best of days.

----------


## KevinS

> From what I recall from the era of El Tigre, and all of the catamarans that would take sxm  time share customers to this unknown island with dirt roads, the ride towards sbh can be pretty bumpy on the best of days.



Yes, the often-used lie on those cats was “It’s not usually like this. It’s a little rough today”.  Said to  the passengers who were already into their 3rd tiny Heineken or Rum Punch before the boat cleared the Philipsburg harbor, and were about to start spewing over the side.  The P’burg - Gustavia trip was usually into the prevailing seas.  

The ride back to P-burg, with following seas, was always more pleasant.

----------


## davesmom

> Probably a bumpy ride.  I have been seeing waves break out in the middle of nowhere, where they never crest and crash.  
> 
> The swells are forecast to subside.  Word has it the desalinization plant should resurme operations Monday.



  Must have been the rogue one that swamped us at Gouverneur and took out DD's Kindle..it is still dead but I keep trying to revive it..will talk to Père Noël about this matter...

----------


## JEK

> Must have been the rogue one that swamped us at Gouverneur and took out DD's Kindle..it is still dead but I keep trying to revive it..will talk to Père Noël about this matter...[/SIZE]



  Now waterproof! https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Paperw...38388545&psc=1

----------

